# Firday 12th March - Beware



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Those in Bangkok probably already know that there are to be mass protests and marches throughout the capital and that it is the intension of the protestors to bring BKK to a standstill. 

Some may also know that the ISA has been invoked meaning there may well be millitary presence.

However, there has also been an announcement that any foreigner being involved in the protests risks a 5 year jail term, loss of visa and work permits and deportation.

So, be advised stay at home or sod off out of the capital for a long weekend.

Keep safe people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

KhwaamLap said:


> However, there has also been an announcement that any foreigner being involved in the protests risks a 5 year jail term, loss of visa and work permits and deportation.


Very democratic. 

One wonders if these protests will be like most of the others - something of a damp squib rather than the threatened million-strong 'big bang'.

Timely warning, KL. Best for all farangs to keep their heads down, though I know a few wannabe photographers who will be out there. In the light of the above, it could be a touch risky.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

frogblogger said:


> Very democratic.
> 
> One wonders if these protests will be like most of the others - something of a damp squib rather than the threatened million-strong 'big bang'.
> 
> Timely warning, KL. Best for all farangs to keep their heads down, though I know a few wannabe photographers who will be out there. In the light of the above, it could be a touch risky.


 
I think its aimed at big bosses loading up cattle trucks with their Burmese and Laos workers and shipping them to the protest sites - 'enforced participation' if you will - rather than the media. 

I would suggest Abhsit would welcome media as last year's riots incurred a lot of BS claims of mass murder by the state etc and CNN and BBC were filming and showed it to be complete knickers.

There's a lot of talk on other, more political, forums about it right now. Nothing focused though, mostly red/yellow squabling as usual.

Can follow on twitter (Nation) here: Thailand Hot News (nationnews) on Twitter :ranger:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't read the red/yellow polemics you are referring to - I get most of my political news from Bangkok Pundit ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

So far so good then? All pretty peaceful, but still dragging on. More big protests planned for today, but numbers are dwindling.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Bomb in phone booth near Wat Moon Muang in Chiang Mai yesterday, KL? Hear anything about that?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Was a bomb just down the road from here the other day - took out several cars. Stupid as this is a Red Shirt area, even the major is a Red Shirt candidate. No trouible though - I didn't hear a bang or anything - first I knew was in the paper two days later! 

I read in the Nation there have been more than 30 bombs set off in Bangkok already. They promised they would be gone before Songkran at the outset, to stop the impact on tourism - not much chance they are going to keep to that though - its next week!

There have been a series of anti-red protests now - mostly in BKK as you can imagine, but also up here in the Red heartland. Mostly from Merchants and Hoteliers who are loosing out bigtime as countries are advising travellers to avoid Thailand. It may get nastier soon, especially as the numbers dwindle and just the morons and hardcore are left versus the aggrieved business men.


----------

